# First Carbon road bike!!! Felt AR5



## floorguy724

Hey guys, been an avid mountain biker for a while but seem to like the road thing a little more lately?

Anyway, I've been on a flat bar Giant hybrid for the last 4-5 years and recently upgraded to a Felt AR5 since I got a screaming deal! It's a size 56cm (I'm 5'10") and weighs in at 18.7 lbs complete with cage, bag and computer. I will try and post up some pics later.....

Today was my first ride on it (18 miles) and I noticed a few things: It's definitely easier/lighter than my old hybrid and the drops are super uncomfortable to me right now? Is this something I will get used to with saddle time? Thanks


----------



## floorguy724

Here are the pics....Sorry for the crappy resolution btw


----------



## dirby42

Nice ride!

You don't have to ride in the drops all of the time. One of the great advantages of a drop handlebar over a flat handlebar is the variety of hand positions. Try the hoods or the top of the handlebar. I use these way more than the drops. I use the drops mainly on descents.


----------



## Don4

floorguy724 said:


> Here are the pics....Sorry for the crappy resolution btw


Sweet bike, Floorguy! Boy, you certainly entered the realm of road bikes in style! :thumbsup: The first Felt I ever rode was an AR2 when the Felt demo truck came around a couple years ago. I ended up with an F3, but the AR series is a great bike, and has lines that still make me drool! 

A lot of the time, roadies are up on the hoods. I really only get into the drops when I'm going down a hill, or am fighting a headwind. That said, it will take some time to get used to. I'm 49, and am running 40 mm of stack, and have my stem flipped up +6 degrees. I can ride all day on the hoods with the bike set up this way. If I was 50 pounds lighter, and in better physical shape, I'd likely be able to lower my handle bars relative to the saddle and still be comfortable.

Did the shop you bought it from perform any sort of "fitting" when you bought the bike? This would be more than adjusting your seat height. My shop did a preliminary one when I picked it up, and later I went back for a more extensive one -- which resulted in me getting a different length stem and wider handlebars. And it greatly improved my comfort on the bike.

Hope that helps. I predict you are going to love your Felt! 

Enjoy your ride!

-- Don4


----------



## floorguy724

Thanks guys! The shop did do a little fitting and I liked the way this one felt the best.

Now that I have a few miles on it, I am starting to notice little things? I have pretty wide shoulders so the bars feel a little narrow? Also it seems like I am a little too stretched out now? Shorter stem?

Again, I have only ridden mtb and a flat bar hybrid? I think I'm gonna give it a little more time to see if I can get used to it before I go buying/trying stuff?


----------



## 06cvpi

Sweet bike, I take it you bought the 2011 model AR-5? I have the 2010 AR-5 with full Ultegra grouppo and the only difference I've noticed between year model is the 2010 is a matte finish and the 2011 appears to have a clear coat on it. I've since swapped out the the stem, seat, pedals, and going to switch the bars to something wider and with a flat top (ergo style).


----------



## arai_speed

That's a beauty - congrats on your purchase.


----------



## floorguy724

Thanks guys it is a left over 2011. Now that I have a few miles on it I think I have a little size adjusting to do?

The bikes feels a little big to me so I am thinking of trading out for a smaller stem and maybe some different bars later on down the road.....I feel a little too stretched out and was playing with different hand positions and I think bringing the bars back towards me 1"-1.5" will be perfect?

I would like to go with some TT/Basebars but don't want to get into shifters and brake levers.....Plus I think the drops deserve a fair chance?


----------



## Don4

floorguy724 said:


> Thanks guys it is a left over 2011. Now that I have a few miles on it I think I have a little size adjusting to do?
> 
> The bikes feels a little big to me so I am thinking of trading out for a smaller stem and maybe some different bars later on down the road.....I feel a little too stretched out and was playing with different hand positions and I think bringing the bars back towards me 1"-1.5" will be perfect?
> 
> I would like to go with some TT/Basebars but don't want to get into shifters and brake levers.....Plus I think the drops deserve a fair chance?


The 1" to 1-1/2" inches is a pretty significant distance. That is 25.4mm to 38.1mm. Not saying it can't be done, but it is a big change!

That said...based in the 2011 Felt website, your 56cm AR5 has a 100mm +/- 7 degree stem. Based on the picture you posted of your bike, it appears the stem is currently in the " -7 deg " position. Flipping your stem to the +7 deg position will shorten the effective reach from the saddle to the bars 6mm (this is relative to perpendicular with the steerer tube, which is what the stem is attached to at the top of the fork -- sorry, don't mean to oversimplify, don't know your level of bike tech knowledge, do know you have a cool bike!)

Look at the chart below. The junction of 100mm stem length at an angle of -7 degrees is the baseline, where x=0 and y=0. "x" is horizontal change (delta) in distance from your current handlebar position, "y" is vertical change.

View attachment 249905


For example: if you were to replace your current 100mm - 7 deg stem with one that was 80mm + 6 deg, your handlebars would be 23mm closer to you, and 10mm higher. (1 inch = 25.4mm)

According to the specs, your bike should have 2 10mm spacers underneath the stem (and it looks like that might be what is actually installed) if you leave them as the are, the bar will be 10mm higher than they were with the original stem installed as it is now. And that may improve your comfort on the bike, but if you want to have the bars closer, but at the same height as before, moving one of those 10mm high spacers from under the stem, and putting it above the stem will accomplish that.

FYI, I used the +/- 6 degree stem because I knew 3T carries a +/- 6 deg stem in 70, 80, 90, 100, 110, 120, 130, and 140mm lengths. They also have a +/- 17mm stem, but I don't think you would need to go there. I use a 3T ARX Team 90mm +/- 6 deg stem on my F3 in the +6 position.

Also, I used BikeCAD www.bikecad.ca | Bicycle Design Software to do the calculation because, well, why do the math when you can have a computer do it for you! 

Hope that helps. Go talk to your LBS, and ask them to help you get this figured out. And then buy the stem from them. The advice will hopefully offset any cash you might save by buying on line.

-- Don4


----------



## floorguy724

Cool, thanks Don! I had to read your post like 3 times to understand it LOL!

I will for sure try flipping the stem over first before buying anything? I would like the bars a little higher and closer but don't want to make drastic changes.....rather use little steps?

Thanks again for the tip(s)!


----------



## PBE

Congrats on the AR5! I purchased mine last fall and I am still completely in love with it! The only down side is that I live in the frozen tundra of MN and it and myself are trapped inside. Spring cannot come soon enough.


----------



## JogBike

floorguy724 said:


> Cool, thanks Don! I had to read your post like 3 times to understand it LOL!
> 
> I will for sure try flipping the stem over first before buying anything? I would like the bars a little higher and closer but don't want to make drastic changes.....rather use little steps?
> 
> Thanks again for the tip(s)!


Go here Bike Stem Calculator - Brightspoke to calculate the changes in reach and height that a stem change will make.


----------



## floorguy724

Well I flipped the stem over for my 20 mile ride....The bike felt a lot better but I think the bars still need to come closer?

Still playing with the bars (up and down), but I think I am on the right path? Thanks again for all your guys help!


----------



## srenkin

I'd strongly recommend a professional fitting at a bike shop to get you set up properly.

I'm 5'10" just like you, 31 inch inseam. I had a 56cm bike, never could get comfortable on it. Slid the saddle forward, went from a 100mm to a 90 then an 80mm stem, tilted the stem up instead of down - but I always felt stretched out with too much weight on my arms. After 6 months of this, I had a professional fitting. Now I'm riding a 54cm frame and the difference in comfort is HUGE.


----------



## floorguy724

srenkin said:


> I'd strongly recommend a professional fitting at a bike shop to get you set up properly.
> 
> I'm 5'10" just like you, 31 inch inseam. I had a 56cm bike, never could get comfortable on it. Slid the saddle forward, went from a 100mm to a 90 then an 80mm stem, tilted the stem up instead of down - but I always felt stretched out with too much weight on my arms. After 6 months of this, I had a professional fitting. Now I'm riding a 54cm frame and the difference in comfort is HUGE.


I'm afraid you are right? I put a little more seat time and have tried different scenarios and my left hand is going numb? I think from being too stretched out and too much weight on my hands?

Here is the kicker, my lbs will not return the bike since it was a closeout deal and I got a pretty good deal on it? If all else fails, looks like my bike might have to go to CL?

Gonna try and go get a professional fitting this weekend and see what they say?


----------



## Jbain825

awesome bike man just got to take a 2012 model out today had an amazing ride


----------



## Don4

floorguy724 said:


> I'm afraid you are right? I put a little more seat time and have tried different scenarios and my left hand is going numb? I think from being too stretched out and too much weight on my hands?
> 
> Here is the kicker, my lbs will not return the bike since it was a closeout deal and I got a pretty good deal on it? If all else fails, looks like my bike might have to go to CL?
> 
> Gonna try and go get a professional fitting this weekend and see what they say?


Hey! Good luck with the fitting this weekend. I was originally having issues with numbness in my wrists as well. We ended up changing a couple of things. Replaced the standard (on my 54cm 2011 F3) 420mm wide handlebars with 440mm wide ones, switched the 100mm stem for a 90mm one, and adjusted the rotation of the handlebars. Mine had previously been "up" a bit, which wasn't helping! Also adjusted the seat height about a 1/2 inch.

All of this made a big difference in my comfort on the bike. And they really weren't that big of changes. Hopefully, you will have the same success.

Since you are coming off a more upright bike, how many miles do you have on the Felt now with it's lower, more stretched out riding position?


----------



## floorguy724

Don4 said:


> Hey! Good luck with the fitting this weekend. I was originally having issues with numbness in my wrists as well. We ended up changing a couple of things. Replaced the standard (on my 54cm 2011 F3) 420mm wide handlebars with 440mm wide ones, switched the 100mm stem for a 90mm one, and adjusted the rotation of the handlebars. Mine had previously been "up" a bit, which wasn't helping! Also adjusted the seat height about a 1/2 inch.
> 
> All of this made a big difference in my comfort on the bike. And they really weren't that big of changes. Hopefully, you will have the same success.
> 
> Since you are coming off a more upright bike, how many miles do you have on the Felt now with it's lower, more stretched out riding position?


Had about 100 miles on it (3-4 rides) and the pain just coming. Didn't get to get fitted either since I was called in to work the weekend.

I ended up just selling the Felt off and returning to my 04' Giant Cypress hybrid. The pain was just too much and the Giant feels just right IMO. I am definitely slower on the Giant but the fit is perfect so I can deal with it.....

I still plan on getting down and getting a professional fit and going from there. Thanks for the kind words and tips! I will be on another road bike soon!


----------



## 95zpro

Fit and comfort makes cycling enjoyable. It sounds like your lbs was worried about selling you the bike and didn't worry about making you a customer for life. The next place you buy from, insist that they give you an initial fit and then ask them if they will re-fit you after 30 days. This will allow you adequate time to get enough rides in to see what hurts, needs adjustment etc.
Here is a pic of my AR-5 that I turned into my time trial bike (full bullhorn bar with barn end shifters/brakes) because I liked it so much and didn't see the difference between that and the B-12/16. The other one is my F1 race bike.


----------



## Golferguy

Congrats on the purchase, Awesome bike, I have a 2011 ar4 and love it. Road biking is so much fun, I live in the rainy Pacific Northwest so I am riding on a trainer indoors until the weather gets nice!


----------



## YZ 343

95zpro
What kind of saddle is that on the AR?
Also, what year is the F1? I like that color scheme.


----------



## evensen007

YZ 343 said:


> 95zpro
> What kind of saddle is that on the AR?
> Also, what year is the F1? I like that color scheme.


Looks like a Cobb saddle to me. Same guy that made the ISM adamo.

Cobb Cycling


----------



## 95zpro

YZ343,

Yes, I have Cobb saddles on both of the bikes. The F1 is a 2010 team edition frame that I was able to pick up last year, so I turned the AR into my TT bike and use the F1 as my race rig. As is the AR tips the scales at 18.8 lbs and the F1 at 15.8 lbs.

2010 AR spec:
Profile T2 bullhorn and extensions w/ DA bar end shifters 
Cobb VFlow Plus saddle
Xlab Turbo Wing / Profile cages
Zipp 404/808

2010 F1 spec:
Felt Devo 42 bar
DA 7800 shifters & brakes
Cobb SHC170 saddle
Zipp 404 w/PT SL+
Zipp cages


----------



## tracerprix

When I first read your post I was thinking the bike was too big for you. Then you realized that yourself. I am 5'9" with roughly a 29"-30" inseam. I ride a 51cm felt F1. The 54cm just felt too big. Plus I like the stand over better on the 51cm. When I bought my first road bike last year I bought a 52cm Specialized Tarmac. It was great last year. This year I hopped on and wow it is way too short! Why the change in my fit fit over the winter? Not sure. Maybe because I got used to not being stretched out so far so the shorter head tube on the Tarmac was good. I do remember not being so comfortable towards the end of the season. So I test road a 54cm devinci no stand over. Rode a 51cm felt perfect! So i ordered a F1 frame and my Campy Super Record 11 Speed went on the F1. Wow what an amazing bike!.

I have always liked the looks of the AR series, they have wonderful lines to them. Don't get discouraged. Keep riding different bikes in different sizes. You will know when it just feels right.


----------



## triathlonandy

Beautiful bike!!! Take care of her, and she'll take care of you!:thumbsup:


----------



## mlieu

Great looking bike! Congrats!


----------



## UpStroke

I am the proud owner of an AR2. I had one the first year they came out. In the group I ride with I am one of the slower guys. But on days where the group wears down a bit or we're pulling a tail wind and flying the guys will look over and I'm there. The AR frame is the fastest road frame of all of the people I ride with. There is a core group of about 30 of us.
When I put the Zipps on it is the machine it is a high speed wonder.
Don't take my word on it read this review.
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/felt/my-ar-review-finally-159022.html


----------

